# Seafood Chili?



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

A few years back I had a bowl of seafood chili in a little place overlooking San Diego harbor. I ordered it because it sounded interesting and strange. Turned out to be pretty darn good. Does anyone have a recipe for seafood chili to share? Thanks.

Denny


----------

